# Livery Yards-Isle of Wight



## sunshine100* (1 February 2016)

Anyone know of a good yard on Isle of Wight please?


----------



## LibbyL (15 February 2016)

Hi, there is a group on facebook called Isle of Wight horse community that is really helpful  what sort of facilities do you want?


----------



## sunshine100* (16 February 2016)

Hi I am looking for grass livery for a 5 yr old welchie-any tips or advice for ones to steer clear of or ones to rec-thanks


----------



## LibbyL (16 February 2016)

Somebody was offering grass livery in the south of the island on the group a few days ago. In general I haven't heard many places to steer clear of. At most places facilities are fairly thin on the ground. I would avoid Cowes area just because there is hardly an hacking, places along the downs are the best for hacking but again, depends what you are interested in doing. Godshill is close to Lake Farm and Little Kennerley which are main competition venues and also have good hacking.


----------



## sunshine100* (17 February 2016)

Thank-you for your help


----------

